# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Естественный отбор

## June

Как вы считаете, нужен ли человечеству естественный отбор?

Предлагается выбор между 2 вариантами:

1) Против естественного отбора: Каждый, даже самый тупой и убогий инвалид, должен найти себе пару и родить потомство.
2) За естественный отбор: Создавать семьи и рожать детей должны только физически и психически здоровые люди. Остальные пусть живут в одиночестве или помирают как умеют.

----------


## Игорёк

надо выявлять заранее и умерчьвлять еще до рождения. Не плодя ужас. Надесь медицина и мораль дойдут до этого. Чем раньше утилизировать мусор, тем меньше последствий он окажет.

----------


## Игорёк

> почему "найти пару" и "родить потомство" не рассматривается отдельно от друг друга? любви достойны все, а к размножению стоит допускать не всех (тем более некоторые сами этого не хотят)


 не все достойны. А по какой причине не хотят детей - вопрос спорный. БОльшая часть хотела бы, но при других обстоятелсьтвах. Не хотят обычно те кто сам пережил ужас, и не хочет этот ужас причинять другим. У кого все хорошо, не думает об этом. У тех все происходит своевременно, потому как будучи счастивы сами, они уверены что смогут подарить это счастье кому-то еще, поэтому и сомнений не возникает. нет на то весомых причин. 

вообще у меня есть теория, что если даже конченый неудачник, обретет-таки возможность репродукции, то он имеет право осуществить это. Если он вусе-таки обрел счастье, пусть и мучительным путем, то глупо пологать что у его ребенка не будет такой же возможности. Стоит того это или нет ? не знаю. Скорее всего стоит.

----------


## June

> любви достойны все


 А как же, скажем, Чикатило, или, например, Гитлер? Может быть нехорошо с ними поступили?

Разве у семьи может быть какой-нибудь смысл кроме рождения и воспитания потомства? Может ли быть счастлива бездетная семья? Для чего такая семья будет жить? Для чего каждое утро просыпаться и вставать с кровати? Разве можно всю жизнь прожить только для себя и для своего партнера?

----------


## end

лично я за естественный отбор. ибо в данной ситуации, человечество со своим состраданием и всякой прочей х...той делает очень большую ошибку, пытаясь лечить физически и психологически, от природы убогих людей, тем самым заставляя/позволяя им плодиться. Каждое последующее поколение получается всё херовее и херовее. Должны выжить только наиболее приспособленные. Это единственный закон природы.

----------


## Сторож

Исключительно за естественный отбор. Однако наше человечество не только не способствует этому, а и препятствует. Что очень плохо для него самого же. Тем самым плодя нецелесообразные для размножения особи, а они плодят еще более и более уродов, которые в свою очредь еще больше "гуманные и толерантные" и сопутствуют, вместо того что бы препятствовать, размножению всякой ереси (выйди на улицу - кругом мусор, генетический мусор).

Если бы общество хотя бы давало умереть суицидникам (вместо того что бы откачивать их и потом в дурку) - мир бы уже был чище. А еще лучше помогать им умереть.

----------


## Traumerei

есть такой научный факт:после "чистки" Адольфом Гитлером количество психически больных в Германии абсолютно не изменилось. следовательно,можно сделать вывод,что генетика тут виновата меньше всего. К тому же я сомневаюсь,что человек,который "ушёл в другую реальность" думает о размножении. Проблема,как обычно проста "а судьи кто?" кого нужно уничтожать,а к кому применять снисхождение ? допустим в будущем какой-то там суд по правам человека постановит,что самоубийство - это естественная свобода.откроются центры ухода из жизни. и,к примеру,туда обратится нужный,важный для страны человек...или ваш лучший друг. разве вы были бы не против,видя,что его проблемы лишь временное помутнение сознания ?хотя можно было бы назначить "проверку временем"...
я безумно напугана историями об "адептах распространения СПИДа",что дай мне власть,я б попыталась справиться с этой проблемой. Разве честно,разве не нарушение прав,когда блудная жена заражает своего благочестивого и верного супруга таким разрушительным,неизлечимым заболеванием ? (вспоминая Булгакова,рассказ "Звёздная сыпь") Или если больной мужчина насилует здоровую,умную девушку с IQ 120 + ? Даже если резервации для такого большого количества людей создать было бы невозможно,как например это делают с людьми больными проказой,то можно было бы применить "маркировку",подобную звезде Давида для пленных евреев. Скажем,это была бы определенная татуировка на кисти руки. Сразу видно. И думаю,что ежегодно нужно проверять людей на наличие вируса иммуно-дефицита человека. Вместо,например,глупых анализов в школе и университетах на употребление наркотиков. (употребляя наркотики подростки убивают только себя,к тому же у детей как правило нет денег на "элитный кайф",потому почти сразу можно определить кто чем балуется) в общем,как-то так...хотя и существует мнение,что СПИД-это выдумка врачей для "неугодных" людей,которых можно просто "лечить" за большие деньги от несуществующих болезней. В этом тоже может быть часть правды,потому что если б меня врачи качественно лечили,меня бы тут уже,вероятно,не было вовсе.
сейчас медицина делает шаг вперёд,а потому инвалиды,а быть может и комозники смогут получить своего "аватара" и жить нормальной жизнью. К тому же они тоже могут вполне приносить пользу обществу. 
я бы сказала,что в современном мире происходит "искуственный естественный отбор" или проще-селекция. Одни люди имеют многое,другие вовсе ничего. Плохо знаешь свою профессию ? - живи на 5 тысяч в месяц. Не хочешь работать? - сиди голодай. В Европе,однако,достойные социальные выплаты привели скорее только к большей деградации,чем к ожидаемому возрождению.Ведь когда человек уверен в своём будущем,есть стабильность,можно просто расслабиться и ничего не делать...ничего не делаешь-становишься примитивным. вот такой замкнутый круг... а хочется всё-таки "жить",а не "существовать",продавая своё бесценное время за медные гроши.
И,напоследок,всем приевшееся,сомнительное,но всё-таки имеющее место быть-    
"Вы знакомы с беременной женщиной, которая уже имеет 8 детей. Двое из них — слепые, трое — глухие, один — умственно недоразвитый, сама она больна сифилисом. Посоветуете ли Вы ей сделать аборт?
Если Вы посоветовали сделать аборт — Вы только что убили Людвига ван Бетховена."
кстати, 2+3+1=6...откуда 8 ?или типо 2 "нормальных" вышло ?
Мораль должна развиваться в ногу с прогрессом науки,иначе на каком-то этапе мы просто уничтожим друг друга. (Кстати,тот факт что мы ещё живы,позволяет верить,что всё не так плохо  :Big Grin: )

----------


## trypo

> Как вы считаете, нужен ли человечеству естественный отбор?
> 
> Предлагается выбор между 2 вариантами:
> 
> 1) Против естественного отбора: Каждый, даже самый тупой и убогий инвалид, должен найти себе пару и родить потомство.
> 2) За естественный отбор: Создавать семьи и рожать детей должны только физически и психически здоровые люди. Остальные пусть живут в одиночестве или помирают как умеют.


 определение естественного отбора знакомо ?
2-ой вариант - явный искуственный отбор , можно также сказать "разумный" выбор.

поэтому в данном вопросе выбора нет ,
если же ето завуалированный вопрос о высшей расе , то книг и статей на эту тему предостаточно.
убивая свободу выбора - вы убиваете саму свободу , создавая царство рабов.

----------


## June

> определение естественного отбора знакомо ?
> 2-ой вариант - явный искуственный отбор , можно также сказать "разумный" выбор.


 Мне кажется второй вариант как раз более естественен. Человек инстинктивно стремится выбрать здорового партнера. Физически нездоровые люди раньше умирали в детстве, не дожив до репродуктивного возраста. А те, что доживали, не имели потомства по причине своей непривлекательности. Рожали по 10 детей, а выживали 2-3, т.е. происходил естественный отбор. Сейчас рожают меньше, больных различными способами маскируют под здоровых, в результате естественный отбор почти исчез. И даже тем, кто сам осознал свою ущербность и не хочет заводить детей, общество кричит - одумайся, будь как все, неужели тебе не хочется наплодить побольше уродцев?

----------


## Воланд

> почему "найти пару" и "родить потомство" не рассматривается отдельно от друг друга?


 Потому что женщины -  существа биологические и у них природная цель в рождении потомства.  Это неплохо. 
Найти пару зачем? 

- Эмоциональная близость?  Вам она в конечном итоге принесет страдания, потому что либо она перерастет в см. п. выше, либо у объекта будет тот, кто сможет сделать и содержать потомство, а Вы останетесь на положении евнуха :Smile: .
- Физиологическая близость без рождения детей? Либо женщина выйдет в тираж и будет никому не нужна, как мать их ребенка, либо Вы поймете, что у Вас нет цели в существовании и захотите лет в 35 детей... А женщина будет не способна их Вам родить.

Любовь, в сущности - это в первую очередь эмоциональная близость.  Для семьи, она в сущности не нужна. Потому что людям свойственно меняться: 

_"Смена ценностей у человека происходит постепенно, но только для него самого, а для окружающих, зачастую, это случается внезапно. Им кажется, что ещё вчера ты шёл с ними одной дорогой, а сегодня внезапно обезумел и предал все идеалы. Особенно это заметно с любящими людьми. Сначала они сходятся на одной почве и играют по общим правилам. Правила могут быть любые: "ты догоняешь, а я убегаю", "мы копим на машину" или "верность - самое главное". Постепенно один из них начинает меняться, иногда под влиянием каких-то событий или переживаний, иногда просто с возрастом. Второй ничего не замечает, с упоением выполняет все условия, но что-то становится не так. Тот, кто догонял, останавливается, и убегать уже нет смысла. Изменившемуся человеку кажется, что он долгое время обманом был вовлечён в какое-то условное действо, что ему подсовывали фантики вместо денег, а за них требовали настоящих ценностей."_ 

Марта Кетро Хоп-хоп, улитка

Идеальной почвой для семьи является секс и материальные оковы. Например, у нее папа - владелец крупной фирмы, а ты лимита из глубинки. Или наоборот, она живет на съемных квартирах в чужом для нее городе, а у тебя есть папа и мама, с деньгами и положением.  Если эти отношения также связывает постоянный секс, люди будут счастливы. 
Любые попытки построить отношения на моральной близости, равенстве партнеров и восприятии женщины как человека всегда приводят к двум финалам. Первый -  разрыв, второй - жизнь ради долга, детей, побега от одиночества.

К сожалению человек - это животное, которое мало чем отличается от собаки, кошки или коровы. Мозг, скорее делает нас несчастными, так как не дает возможности изменить наши зверские основы и инстинкты.  Так же мозг защищает цивилизацию от вырождения, либо уничтожает слишком гуманные цивилизации по причине отсутствия естественного отбора.   






> любви достойны все, а к размножению стоит допускать не всех (тем более некоторые сами этого не хотят)


 Это вопрос или утверждение? Любят всех, в определенный период своей жизни, но не всю жизнь напролет. Это нормально. К размножению не допускаются все, а только те, кто способен нести ответственность и побеждать более слабых, если сказать архаично. Если подобные правила игнорируются, то цивилизация умирает. Такой процесс пережил древний Рим, его отчасти пережил СССР, он предстоит многим развитым странам запада.

----------


## trypo

ощущение , что люди сказок начитались.
по всей истории людской шел подбор партнера в брак по социальным критериям -
не по признакам здоровья.
человек - все природы - социальное животное , к нему не применим естественный отбор по здоровью,
не было такого никогда , это утопия.
больные спидом рожают здоровых людей,
даже к проказе не существует наследственной предрасположенности -
о каких уродцах речь то идет ?
карлики ? в семьях карликов рождаются дети обычного роста 
депрессуха ? - наследственное ?
что такое осознать ущербность ? - самопрограммирование ? - это что по генам передается ?

все ограничения идут по социальным признакам - это искуственный отбор , без оговорок.

----------


## Игорёк

так тут прямой закономерности нет, все относительно. И бывает совершенно по разному. Есть вероятность того или иного. Например вероятно что у спидозника родиться здоровый ребенок (не спидозник), но то что здоровый родит неспидозника - куда более вероятней.

----------


## trypo

эти рассуждения , как рисунок капризного малыша
"я такой плохой - мне не нравится - не хочу , чтобы такие еще были ",
можно как-то ограничить свою детородную функцию ,
но вымещать свою злобу на всех остальных - не хорошо в общем-то.

----------


## Игорёк

Есть еще один вариант - Исправить себя, заполучив моральное право на продолжение. Не знаю возможно это или нет, если и возможно то сложно чудовищно, опять же в каждом конкретном случае все по разному.

----------


## trypo

игорек , в твоей фразе причина и следствие местами попутаны -
смысл читается как , сперва получить право на детей , а потом исправлять себя .
причину надо облачить в деепричастный оборот , а следствие - в форму действия.

----------


## Игорёк

> игорек , в твоей фразе причина и следствие местами попутаны -
> смысл читается как , сперва получить право на детей , а потом исправлять себя .
> причину надо облачить в деепричастный оборот , а следствие - в форму действия.


  все правильно. Исправить себя - получить результат. Помойму все очевидно.

----------


## trypo

ладно , сравни :
Исправить себя ( следствие (2)), заполучив моральное право на продолжение(причина (1)) 
или
Исправ*ив* себя (причина (1)), заполуч*ить* моральное право на продолжение (следствие (2))

----------


## igor00

June:
Прям какойто фашизм!!Общество только физически полноценных,но так не бывает,у каждого свои погрешности ,недостатки.

И ваще физический отбор вазывает у меня ассоциацию с всякими там доминантными самцами,которые хотят только трах*ться!и ничего больше.Покрыть все стадо!!!!самок!!Убого это!!

----------


## igor00

> Естественный отбор свое возьмет не парьтесь.


 И все неполноценные вымрут что ли!???

----------


## Илья спокойный

Согласен с мыслями typo. Хочу добавить что сколько бывает случаев когда имеет место любовь, и как тут не крути ни социальное положение, ни здоровье и т.д. и т.п. решающей роли не сыграют. Также мысль о том, что а кто судьи?? Кто наделяется таким правом? Получаются касты есть альфы а всех остальных в топку... но общество альф не возможно, они буду рвать друг друга за лучшее место под солнцем... это не выход.

----------


## Игорёк

Так и рвут. В том то и дело. Просто самые низшие слои (мы) не суются никуда (существуют), поэтому и рвать их нет смысла. Они (мы) как бы уже вне жизни, сами по себе. нет пересечений нет конкуренции. 
А про любовь уже говорилось, что это может быть только после нормальной здоровой жизни. Жил один чувак, красивый, здоровый, хорошо воспитан, но вот беда - стал инвалидом. Да, его можно полюбить и таким, потому что все его других характеристики особо не поменяются. А вот например инвалида с детства, который всю жизнь пролежал в квовати, а значит априори он психически нездоров и не опытен - полюбить гараздо сложнее. Кроме любви матери ему врятли что-то большее светит.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Они рвут друг друга за власть, деньги, успех, так ведь всего этого с собой в могилу не заберешь. Есть ли смысл? А если ставить это смыслом существования, то тогда все те кто не находятся на верху бессмысленные тени. Опять тот же выбор верить в это или нет  :Smile:  Или все же смысл нашего существования не в естественном отборе, не в стремлении обладать властью и богатствами

----------


## Воланд

_Или все же смысл нашего существования не в естественном отборе, не в стремлении обладать властью и богатствами_ 

Человеческая жизнь зиждется на трех естественных потребностях - инстинктах, которые присуще всем: доминировании, размножении, решение проблемы голода... ВСЕ! Остальное - это искусственное и примитивное (философия, гуманизм, демократия, солидарность и т.п., что заполняет пустоту жизни в развитом обществе. 65 миллионов лет у людей были: дефицит силы, женщин было биологически меньше, чем мужчин, а проблема голода решена этак лет 100 не больше. 

Проблема СУ, как раз и связана с тем, что в нормальном феодальном или менее развитом в техническом плане обществе, люди: 
_как бы уже вне жизни, сами по себе. нет пересечений нет конкуренции._  ...
_Жил один чувак, красивый, здоровый, хорошо воспитан, но вот беда - стал инвалидом._

Умирали и не мучились: покончить им с собой или не покончить. Не мучали своими бедами живых. Собственно, поэтому я сомневаюсь, что гуманизм современного общества - это возможно не гуманизм, а как раз реинкарнация Дантовского ада: "Оставь надежду всяк сюда входящий". И творить нельзя и уйти из жизни, тоже нельзя...

----------


## June

> Человеческая жизнь зиждется на трех естественных потребностях - инстинктах, которые присуще всем: доминировании, размножении, решение проблемы голода... ВСЕ!


 Потребностей больше 3х. Из наиболее ярких я бы исключил доминирование, многим оно не свойственно. Вместо него включил бы инстинкт самосохранения.

----------


## Воланд

> Потребностей больше 3х. Из наиболее ярких я бы исключил доминирование, многим оно не свойственно. Вместо него включил бы инстинкт самосохранения.


 Вот тут, как раз и ошибка. Те, кто не способен реализовать подлинные природные потребности в естественном мире должны умереть. Цивилизация, напротив позволяет таким людям жить.  Это не хорошо и не плохо. Просто, именно по этой причине деградировал античный Рим.  

В нормальном обществе "су" практически нет. Изгои в таком мире умирают, а выживают только максимально приспособленные.

----------


## June

Доминирование не является необходимым в естественном мире.

----------


## Воланд

> Доминирование не является необходимым в естественном мире.


 Является. Потому что это главный инструмент селекции генов в природе. Для совместного соития альфа-самца с наиболее сильными генами и самой предпочтительной самки в сообществе. Отсюда все основные инстинкты, от возникновения стай у животных, до возникновения племен и впоследствии государств у людей. 
Те люди, которые пренебрегают, соответственно не могут претендовать на самую предпочтительную самку и в естественном мире не имеют вообще возможности к размножению. 

Причем, альфа-самец - это не самый сильный, а именно самый приспосабливаемый представитель вида! Поэтому в современном обществе "су" как раз играют роль регулятора, аналога естественного отбора. Если лет 400 тому назад, любой отличающий либо просто умирал, либо отвергался обществом. То сегодня в условиях демократии и гуманизма, он вынужден сам прекращать своё существование.

----------


## June

Ты же рассматриваешь инстинкты не только самцов? А самкам доминирование не свойственно.
Альфа-самец не у всех покрывает всю стаю. Многие животные моногамны. Моногамия в некоторой степени свойственна и обезьянам. А вот инстинкт самосохранения присутствует у всех - и у самок, и у самцов, и у всех видов животных. Поэтому я и назвал его более ярким.

----------


## Воланд

> Ты же рассматриваешь инстинкты не только самцов? А самкам доминирование не свойственно.
> Альфа-самец не у всех покрывает всю стаю. Многие животные моногамны. Моногамия в некоторой степени свойственна и обезьянам. А вот инстинкт самосохранения присутствует у всех - и у самок, и у самцов, и у всех видов животных. Поэтому я и назвал его более ярким.


 Смешиваем котлеты и мух. Во-первых, охотник не самец, а самка... Она выбирает, отсюда необходимость соответствовать образу - быть самым подходящим в генетическом плане отцом. Самец доминирует, но выбирает самка. Охотница на самца  - это самка, я не наоборот.
Моногамность и полигамность не играет роли вообще. В мире есть победитель и проигравший. Способ пути не играет роли. Важно либо победить, либо стать частью отбора и отсеяться. 
Инстинкт самосохранения - это часть инстинкта продолжения рода. Если не будешь защищать себя соответственно не будет и потомства. 
У человека есть один очень важный генетический аспект. Человек разделяется на авангард и арьергард эволюции. Мужчина собирает в себе самые новые гены, а женщина вбирает в себя уже проверенные гены, которые сумели размножиться в других. Если не будет отбора - цивилизация умрет. Соответственно, в нашем мире, роль отбора вбирают в себя в том числе и су. Другой момент, что без нормального естественного отбора цивилизация умирает.

----------


## Воланд

> есть такой научный факт:после "чистки" Адольфом Гитлером количество психически больных в Германии абсолютно не изменилось. следовательно,можно сделать вывод,что генетика тут виновата меньше всего. К тому же я сомневаюсь,что человек,который "ушёл в другую реальность" думает о размножении. Проблема,как обычно проста "а судьи кто?" кого нужно уничтожать,а к кому применять снисхождение ?


 Мне кажется, что судей быть не может. Вспомним средневековье. Почти 1000 лет общество не могло сдвинуться на следующий этап в развитии, потому что любой прогресс заканчивался распрями феодалов, очередным черенкованием государства на сегменты, завоеванием княжеств более дикими и абсолютно необразованными вандалами и варварами... И это в обществе, где 80% населения были  грамотными. Вот, еще интересный ньюанс, античность наследовала средневековью фантастическую грамотность. Как только в западной европе начались первые ростки капитализма, централизации государств и закрепощения крестьян. С одной стороны, как минимум половина населения была отправлена по сути на тысячу лет назад в развитие, зато государства получили стимул к развитию.  

Мораль вышесказанного проста.  Судей быть не может. Мир вокруг - наш постоянный судья. Тем более, что 50% удачливых людей, попросту проматывают, то что им дали родители, а остальные 50% просто сидят на чье-то шеи, иногда банально у родителей, иногда выгодно женившись. Не все это замечают, тем более, большинство. 

Если совсем цинично и жестоко:
Ваша программа запущена, судьба написана
Вам неоднократно приходилось наблюдать - "как этому бездарю столько удается" или "почему ,такой талантливый прозябает". к сожалению обратных примеров - единицы! Вам советуют пожертвовать чем-то важным? не слушайте, это сделка, в которой Вы получите меньше, чем потеряете. 
Обратите внимание, чем больше элемент везения, тем больше разговоров об умственных затратах (чем еще дураку прикрыться - ума то нет). 

Именно поэтому практически все религии учат просто жить, а не рваться к победе, не топать по головам!
Смиритесь и живите - все ВАШЕ придет к вам.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Да, друзья вы все собрали в большую кучу малу, похоже и в голове каша. тут и животные и самки/самцы и в конце религия появилась... А как же любовь, самопожертвование, внутренние чувства и эмоции и т.д. такой момент вы сравниваете людей и зверей, говорите вот 1000 лет назад то и се, а 2000 лет назад племена и вообще как животные в пещерах жили, а теперь в наше время какая огромная разница между людьми и зверьми, а может мы созданны похожим образом, у нас есть схожие черты но все же мы разные. Какое животное решится на самоубийство например? Или увидя 100 врагов пойдет на них в одиночку иди все же убежит в страхе? Попытаться обьяснить поведение людей примерами животных инстинктов я думаю не корректно. Поскольку у животных точно нет любви, иногда увидишь плешивого парня небольшого, неказистого но рядом с ним красавица, что она в нем нашла скажут, да она и сама не знает, но вот как он улыбнется или засмеется или еще что то .... ну где такое у животных??????? Если тяжело разбираться в чем то, это не значит что этого нет, нужно искать, проникать, понимать, принимать. Спасибо

----------


## trypo

> Мне кажется, что судей быть не может. Вспомним средневековье. Почти 1000 лет общество не могло сдвинуться на следующий этап в развитии, потому что любой прогресс заканчивался распрями феодалов, очередным черенкованием государства на сегменты, завоеванием княжеств более дикими и абсолютно необразованными вандалами и варварами... И это в обществе, где 80% населения. Вот, еще интересный ньюанс, античность наследовала средневековью фантастическую грамотность. Как только в западной европе начались первые ростки капитализма, централизации государств и закрепощения крестьян. С одной стороны, как минимум половина населения была отправлена по сути на тысячу лет назад в развитие, зато государства получили стимул к развитию.  
> 
> Мораль вышесказанного проста.  Судей быть не может. Мир вокруг - наш постоянный судья. Тем более, что 50% удачливых людей, попросту проматывают, то что им дали родители, а остальные 50% просто сидят на чье-то шеи, иногда банально у родителей, иногда искусство, выгодно женившись. Не все это замечают, тем более, большинство. 
> 
> Если совсем цинично и жестоко:
> Ваша программа запущена, судьба написана
> Вам неоднократно приходилось наблюдать - "как этому бездарю столько удается" или "почему ,такой талантливый прозябает". к сожалению обратных примеров - единицы! Вам советуют пожертвовать чем-то важным? не слушайте, это сделка, в которой Вы получите меньше, чем потеряете. 
> Обратите внимание, чем больше элемент везения, тем больше разговоров об умственных затратах (чем еще дураку прикрыться - ума то нет). 
> 
> ...


 во-первых , красиво , четко и убедительно - спасибо за мнение , кратко и очень ёмко.
ну , а во-вторых , да уж  :Smile: 
маленький вопрос : а ежели всеже по-бунтовать - пошалить - Свое-то по дороге растеряется ?

----------


## Воланд

> Какое животное решится на самоубийство например?


  Например киты кончают с собой. И еще сотни видов...  :Smile: 




> Или увидя 100 врагов пойдет на них в одиночку иди все же убежит в страхе?


 Любое животное пойдет в одиночку на врага без шансов на успех, если оно защищает свое потомство.




> Поскольку у животных точно нет любви, иногда увидишь плешивого парня небольшого, неказистого но рядом с ним красавица, что она в нем нашла скажут, да она и сама не знает, но вот как он улыбнется или засмеется или еще что то .... ну где такое у животных???????


 Голуби живут всю жизнь сплоченной парой.  Причем, (советую понаблюдать) очень трогательно смотреть как голубь ухаживает за голубкой летом это можно увидеть в парках. У людей, крайне редко можно увидеть такой накал чувств.  Кстати, если пара распадается, как правило другой голубь умирает, либо кончает с собой... 

Еще вопросы есть??? :Big Grin: 




> маленький вопрос : а ежели всеже по-бунтовать - пошалить - Свое-то по дороге растеряется ?


 Зачем и против чего бунтовать?  Попробуйте достигнуть целей, которые Вам кажутся интересными... Все. Возможно в процессе Вы будете счастливы. Если не будете, то можете уйти. 
Что касается людей, то бунтовать против них - занятие глупое и бессмысленное, как и вся наша жизнь. Мы несовершенны. Мы мучаемся от собственных биологических проблем в конфликте между животной сущностью, которую мы не способны преодолеть и разумом, который 2000 лет назад превзошел ее по уровню мышления.  Мы - духовные инвалиды. Делать больно инвалидам - занятие малопохвальное.  

Я вижу только два условия для построения счастья:
1. Родиться в период резкого технологического скачка, когда есть кадровый голод, человек своим трудом и интеллектом может изменить мир вокруг него и построить личное счастье на интеллектуальном фундаменте, а не на животном. 
2. Родиться в любое иное время(кроме см. выше) в клане при властной элите, в котором можно проматывать нажитое предками, живя в соответствии с моральным и нравственным внутренним миром, а не с животными инстинктами... 

Все... В остальном мире действуют и побеждают животные инстинкты. Не такие убогие, как убей соседа. А более подлые: "настучи" на соседа, сделай подлость, укради, примкни к самому сильному и предай его и т.п.

Самое страшное, но именно из-за наличия интеллекта человек - самое отвратительное и жестокое животное на земле.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Воланд, про китов говорите, это когда они на берег выбрасываются? Так ведь науке не известно почему, может ошибочка вышла в их "локационном оборудовании" может и не хотели совсем выбрасываться... Это не аргумент, есть еще сотни видов можно по подробнее? Любое животное, а как же инстинкт самосохранения? Я так же как и вы могу сказать что не любое животное пойдет на многочисленного врага... это без доказательный спор. Сравнивать людей и голубей я считаю не корректно, поскольку мы не можем знать о чем думает голубь, а вот с людьми нам проще так как мы сами люди )) Мой пример про 


> иногда увидишь плешивого парня небольшого, неказистого но рядом с ним красавица, что она в нем нашла скажут, да она и сама не знает, но вот как он улыбнется или засмеется или еще что то .... ну где такое у животных


  наглядно показывает что у людей сложнее, если у животных сильнейший самец продолжает род и т.д. то у людей это не так. 
 Проблема у людей в том что инстинкты материального тела тянут их ко всему плохому а с другой стороны как вы говорите разум, я бы сказал духовное тянет их к хорошему, если выбирать матреиальное, но настоящему счастливым не стать, а если стремиться над доминированием духовного над материальным, то как раз таки и можно обрести счастье.
Спасибо

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд, про китов говорите, это когда они на берег выбрасываются? Так ведь науке не известно почему, может ошибочка вышла в их "локационном оборудовании" может и не хотели совсем выбрасываться...


 Но факт, есть факт. Выбрасываются! Люди, тоже кончают с собой. Мы же не знаем, может в голове какие-то механизмы замыкают, вот они и кончают с собой... А тоже, хотели быть счастливыми жить да жить... 




> Это не аргумент, есть еще сотни видов можно по подробнее?


 Еще Лебеди, например...




> Любое животное, а как же инстинкт самосохранения?


 Инстинкт продолжения рода сильнее...  Инстинкт самосохранения - составная часть инстинкта продолжения рода.



> Сравнивать людей и голубей я считаю не корректно, поскольку мы не можем знать о чем думает голубь, а вот с людьми нам проще так как мы сами люди ))


 Какая разница о чем думает голубь? И там и там имеет место цель продолжения рода... И там и там инстинкты. Что касается духовной плоскости, то она не пересекается с рождением детей. Проще говоря, на духовном фундаменте деторождение не построить. Это хлипкий фундамент. Духовная близость может быть совместно, но в основе продолжения рода, как у людей, так и у животных лежат одни и те же инстинкты.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Как вы 100% можете утверждать что выбрасывание это самоубийство, вы разговаривали с китом? Наверное это он вам сказал, вы знаете мы киты устали с вами людьми жить и вот приносим себя в жертву)) Сомневаюсь. Так как вам известна истина? Аргумент того, что ну вот и люди выбрасываются меня добивает)) тема началась с того что люди могут убить себя, тогда вы сказали а вот есть киты... я говорю а почему вы решили что они убиваются? ВЫ говорите а вот люди же убиваются - что то у них в голове замыкается? Как раз насчет людей мы можем более уверенно скзать почему, потому что не хотят жить. Получается у вас замкнутый круг, люди и звери это одна семья и все могут самоубиваться, много неизвестных в этом уравнении. Я скажу свою точку зрения: Творец создал биологически живых существ, включая нас из схожих материалов (как конструктор) поэтому у нас есть с ними схожести, но человека он наделил разумом и свободой выбора. Совсем другая картина получается. В этом случае у человека есть душа, у голубей её скорее всего нет. Поймите, мы люди намного сложнее чем любые зверушки и пытаться понять нас изучая зверей конечно можно поробовать, но я думаю что получим данные имеющие очень много пробелов. Теперь утверждать что любое животное кинется на верную смерть скорее всего ошибочно, поскольку изучить поведение всех животных на нашей планете скорее всего невозможно, многовато их))))

----------


## Игорёк

А насколько достоверны факты самоубийств голубей ? я лично ни разу не слышал и не виел ничего подобного. За-то знаю как голуби ведут себя когда чувствуют смертельную опасность, как бояться... Бред это всё. Инстинктивно живетное не может покончить с собой, по причине отсутствия сложной логики.

----------


## Jovan

> 1) Против естественного отбора: Каждый, даже самый тупой и убогий инвалид, должен найти себе пару и родить потомство.


 А если им удается родить потомство (такое не редко случается), в этом есть что то неестественное? Если размножение произошло не благодаря намеренному вмешательству для создания условий воспроизводства с участием неполноценных, это не часть естественного отбора?




> 2) За естественный отбор: Создавать семьи и рожать детей должны только физически и психически здоровые люди. Остальные пусть живут в одиночестве или помирают как умеют.


 Скорей это уже искусственный отбор...

----------


## Zevs

> Я скажу свою точку зрения: Творец создал биологически живых существ, включая нас из схожих материалов (как конструктор) поэтому у нас есть с ними схожести, но человека он наделил разумом и свободой выбора. Совсем другая картина получается. В этом случае у человека есть душа, у голубей её скорее всего нет.


 Мы состоим из таких же костей и мяса как все другие животные, просто уровень интеллекта и эмоциональных переживаний  выше. У дельфинов например говорят учёные интеллект не уступает человеческому, просто развит в другом направлении, им не надо придумывать айфоны что бы быть счастливыми, они просто живут в гармонии с природой... Идеализировать себя и думать что именно нас бог создал по своему образу и подобию это глупо и лицемерно, во вселенной есть много разных существ, намного выше и ниже нас интеллектом....

P. S. Дельфин никогда не преплывёт домой пьяный, и не станет выбивать дурь из своей жены. Дельфины отличные телепаты, и они в отличие от нас все разговаривают на одном языке.

----------


## Воланд

> Как вы 100% можете утверждать что выбрасывание это самоубийство, вы разговаривали с китом? Наверное это он вам сказал, вы знаете мы киты устали с вами людьми жить и вот приносим себя в жертву))


 Так су - это не акт разума. С точки зрения разума, можно оправдать, лишь самоубийство, как метод эвтаназии, т.е. выбор менее мучительной смерти. Ньюанс в том, что на трезвый рассудок ни одна из материальных причин (несчастная любовь, отсутствие работы, унижения начальства и т.п.) не может оправдать су, кроме опять таки выбора менее мучительной смерти, независимо это смерть от рака или смерть от рук разъяренных, окруживших дом с Вами арабских солдат, вместо ампулы с ядом.  
В этом и парадокс. СУ, на мой взгляд вполне патологический поступок, который к разуму и интеллектуальному началу имеет мало общего... 



> А насколько достоверны факты самоубийств голубей ?


 В интернете, я не встречал об этом записей, но любой опытный хозяин голубятни, видел такое  и не раз... И в общем, то многие именно по причине жгучих голубиных страстей немного сходят с ума... Потому что голуби, действительно могут умереть от разрыва сердца, либо спикировать в землю(насчет второго не знаю, но рассказы, от заводчиков голубей об этом слышал многократно), а то что голубь или его самочка умирает оставшись одна - это правда... Часть голубей могут пережить это, но у части не выдерживает сердце. 



> А если им удается родить потомство (такое не редко случается), в этом есть что то неестественное?


 Ну, почему... Во-первых, они могут родить и не такое плохое потомство. Во-вторых, потомство должно вырасти. Ну, и в-третьих, потомство может найти себе более успешную особь и улучшить породу. 




> Я скажу свою точку зрения: Творец создал биологически живых существ, включая нас из схожих материалов (как конструктор)


 Верно. Более того, есть известная загадка, которую открыли недавно нейрофизиологи. Мозг человека, в отличии от любого живого существа на земле формируется у человека вне зависимости от умственных способностей родителей. Два гения, могут родить 10-ток детей, а все будут дураками, а дураки, напротив родить гения. Способности мозга даются рандомно. Объяснить, почему у одного большой мозг с миллионами нейронных связей, а у другого маленький...  Невозможно. А у животных все зависит от генов. У человека все зависит... Кроме мозга.  Это величайший парадокс.



> Дельфин никогда не преплывёт домой пьяный, и не станет выбивать дурь из своей жены.


 Точно. Просто потому что интеллектуальная линия в человеке сосуществует параллельно и не пересекаясь с биологической. Отсюда тысячи трагедий. Человек хочет верить, что его мозг может решить все его проблемы, а потом он сталкивается, с тем, что ему нужна женщина, женщина требует от него соответствовать его биологическому виду... А без женщины... Куда без женщины, природа зовет. Женщина, тоже не виновата - ей нужно стать матерью и т.д. Но, интеллектуальная линия, эти процессы ставит на одну доску со спариванием и выкармливанием детенышей. Но, самое страшное, это именно так и есть... 
А у дельфинов все проще. У них нету этого ненужного и бессмысленного, приносящего страдания интеллектуального чердачка. Все процессы в организме подчинены определенной цели. Поэтому они не задаются философскими вопросами. Их мозг решает вполне необходимые сиюминутные вопросы... И, тем самым делает близких им сородичеий счастливыми.

----------


## Игорёк

а причем тут суицид в отношени голубей ? голубь остатеся один, беспокоится, сердце работает чаще и невыдерживает нагрузок. Также как собака беспокоиться когда теряет на улице хозяина. Это нормальный инстинкт. Голубь падает от сердечной недостаточности, что никак нельзя назвать суицидом.

----------


## Просто Ирина

Если только эти два варианта возможны, то я (к сожалению, или к счастью - не знаю, для кого как) однозначно за 1!!

Вижу множество подтверждений, когда у родителей с разной степенью инвалидностей и всяческих повреждений рождались очень хорошие дети. А главное - любимые! И эти семьи могут быть примером для ничем из болезней не обремененных людей.

----------


## Воланд

> а причем тут суицид в отношени голубей ? голубь остатеся один, беспокоится, сердце работает чаще и невыдерживает нагрузок.


 Вы внимательно себя читаете? Допустим, человек остается один, начинается депрессия... Сердце у него крепче, поэтому он довершает дело определенным способом. Разница небольшая. Тоже ведь инстинкт... Где здесь разум и логика?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Мы состоим из таких же костей и мяса как все другие животные, просто уровень интеллекта и эмоциональных переживаний  выше. У дельфинов например говорят учёные интеллект не уступает человеческому, просто развит в другом направлении, им не надо придумывать айфоны что бы быть счастливыми, они просто живут в гармонии с природой... Идеализировать себя и думать что именно нас бог создал по своему образу и подобию это глупо и лицемерно, во вселенной есть много разных существ, намного выше и ниже нас интеллектом....
> 
> P. S. Дельфин никогда не преплывёт домой пьяный, и не станет выбивать дурь из своей жены. Дельфины отличные телепаты, и они в отличие от нас все разговаривают на одном языке.


  Говорят ученые... а может они ошибаются?? Это возможно, так как очень часто наука ошибается... Я ни слова сказал об идеализации, это вы сказали, человек не идеален, он сложнее устроен!  Во вселенной есть... док-тв нет, только домыслы есть.... Я не верю что мы все появились из ничто, путем миллиардной эволюции из ничего... 
 Дельфин не имеет такого же разума как и мы, он наверное не поймет зачем пить если только не попробует и ему понравится, но природа сама не производит алкоголь в массовых кол-вах доступных для дельфинов))

 Воланд, если мы говорим про су как выбор а не как смерть вообще, голубь даже если и умирает без второго, только потому что сердце не выдерживает, а не потому что он пошел утопился... то есть животные не могут убивать себя сами, они могут умирать от беспокойства там одиночества и т.п. то есть их разум не может доминировать над инстинктами тела... они не могут ммм взять и найти замену например или просто забыть... а человек пробует. Чувствуете разницу? Трезвые люди решаются на су, и не трезвые какая разница - они делают выбор осознанно!! Если толпа арабов вокруг и человек думает ну все они меня точно убьют, и убивает себя, голубь так не сможет сделать, он или умрет от страха, или попытается сбежать или пойдет в атаку или будет сидеть и ждать пока они его сами умертвят, понимаете разницу??
 Вот здесь я вижу парадокс, важный!! 


> с тем, что ему нужна женщина, женщина требует от него соответствовать его биологическому виду... А без женщины... Куда без женщины, природа зовет. Женщина, тоже не виновата - ей нужно стать матерью и т.д. Но, интеллектуальная линия, эти процессы ставит на одну доску со спариванием и выкармливанием детенышей. Но, самое страшное, это именно так и есть...


  столкновение инстинктов - позывов материального физического тела (спаривание, выкармливание как вы говорите и т.д.) и духовного (того чего у животных нет) вы называете это интеллектуальная линия. Сюда можно включить иррациональные поступки, которых животные по своей программе, инстинктам не делают, такие как су, становление интересов других превыше своих, это не есть эмоциональные чувства, они у животных тоже есть (они любят, сучают, ненавидят .....) Ни одно животное не способно задуматься а почему свет и ночь сменяют друг друга, а почему мы умираем, почему дождь идет а после него радуга.... Так вот человеческий разум может, я считаю должен доминировать над инстинктами, вот это животным не дано. Вы сможете наказать своего ребенка и не дать ему по есть 10 минут к примеру, животное так сможет?? Человек сможет выжить в одиночестве и даже остаться в уме. Так что я думаю тут вы не правы насчет - так оно и есть, у нас есть выбор у них нет. Можно чувствовать себя счастливым и без секса например. Доминирование разума над инстинктами.

----------


## Воланд

> Ни одно животное не способно задуматься а почему свет и ночь сменяют друг друга, а почему мы умираем, почему дождь идет а после него радуга.... Так вот человеческий разум может, я считаю должен доминировать над инстинктами, вот это животным не дано.


 Не понимаю, Вы фанатик или не можете понять, что я хочу сказать? 

"Ни одно животное не способно задуматься а почему свет и ночь сменяют друг друга". Так животному это и не нужно. Человек своей историей доказал, что все эти изыскания никому на свете не принесли счастья. В Античном Риме додумались до паровой машины, мощенных дорог, водопровода, двойного остекления, многоэтажных домов, а через 200 лет после падения античной цивилизации, их потомки построили иной мир, в котором не было системы, не было разума, не было даже сформировавшихся государств, но именно этот мир победил. Как победил он все известные империи в мире, от татаро-монгольской, до древнего Китая и империи Инков. Все империи были построены на торжестве холодного разума над низменным инстинктом. Где эти империи? А, человек все эти 65 млн. лет бегает за самками, размножается, воюет за доминантность, растит детей. Разум не дополняет инстинкты. Не руководит инстинктами, потому что никто не в силах их победить. Он существует параллельно, как болезнь.  Тогда когда надо строить дом, выполнять рутинную работу человек бежит к разуму и придумывает способы отлынивать от ручного труда, от рутины и примитивного быта. 
Но, закон жизни побеждает. Разум живет максимум в двух поколениях Внуки, обычно говорят другими ценностными категориями нежели деды, любые знания умирают, либо переиначиваются, либо теряют ценность после смерти людей. А инстинкт? Инстинкт жив.

----------


## Воланд

> Так вот человеческий разум может, я считаю должен доминировать над инстинктами, вот это животным не дано.


 Не дай бог... Представьте себе. Деды строили государство, воевали, терпели лишения и построили сносную страну(не по велению разума, а для успешного продолжения рода, хотя объясняли это разумными причинами). Потом у них родились дети, которые были избавлены от лишений, но приняли защищенный мир, как должное. Потом у детей родились внуки, а империя пообтерлась, в городах начали рушиться дороги, взрываться АЭС, экономика требовала обновления, но внуки, которые были воспитаны примеров родителей, которые не воевали за место под солнцем были не способны постоять за свой мир. Потом империя рухнула... 

Какое государство я имею ввиду, я думаю Вы понимаете... И именно по этой причине, я считаю, что только глупый человек может в основу своей жизни ставить трезвый разум. Разум должен быть, его отключать не стоит, но он должен идти параллельно. Но, в основе должно быть что-то другое. Помните режиссера Хичкока, который испытав детский страх стал великим кинорежиссером, построив на своей фобии карьеру. Поверьте, ни один разум не объяснит девушке Вашу состоятельность, так как наличие собственной квартиры, красивое тело, высокая зп. (как признак доминантности) и хорошая социализация в обществе.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я не фанатик Воланд, просто отстаиваю свою точку зрения, также как и вы. Если животному это ненужно как вы говорите, это не значит что оно может, а человек может, там где разум доминировал над инстинктами общество было более справедливо, меньше войн и т.д. если же все только на инстинктах то Европа 3-5 века вот вам бегающие племена... Империи распадались как раз по причине потери доминирования разума над инстинктами, тот же Рим скатился к разврату и классовому расслоению, как следствию те кто должен был защищать свою землю, свой народ не захотели этого сделать, а рабы умирать за них не стали... Вы говорите человек не в силах победить свои интстинкты, это не так, верный муж увидел молодую красивую девушку и тут инстинкты заговорили в нем самца, у него появляется выбор, изменить жене или побороть желание, вот вам и пример есть такие, которые пойдут на измену, а есть которые не пойдут. Согласны?? Значит ваш тезис 


> Разум не дополняет инстинкты. Не руководит инстинктами, потому что никто не в силах их победить.


  не верен, разум может доминировать, а у более сильных разум может почти полностью или полностью котролировать инстинкты - например монахи буддийцы например, медитируют не едят там сколько то дней и т.д. Или завтра вы решите устроить голодовку на 10 дней... ваш разум будет доминировать над инстиктом, как вы думаете? Я же не говорю, что надо отказаться от еды, воды, крыши над головой, продолжения рода и т.д. я лишь говорю о том что бы очищать себя посредством духовного очищения. Становиться лучше, самосовершенствоваться, люди к вам потянутся тогда, проверенно на себе. Вы говорите 2 поколения, хммм Русь сколько войн и смут прошла но до сих пор стоит, самый вам простой пример, как даже больше чем через несколько поколений, нация, которая знает свою историю, чтит своих предков, может выстоять, а тот же античный Рим не выстоял по этой же причине - гордыня, не уважение к предкам и т.д. вот и пришла расплата. Наша нация верила в Господа и следовала его наказам, я думаю поэтому и до  сих пор жива. 



> Представьте себе. Деды строили государство, воевали, терпели лишения и построили сносную страну(не по велению разума, а для успешного продолжения рода, хотя объясняли это разумными причинами). Потом у них родились дети, которые были избавлены от лишений, но приняли защищенный мир, как должное. Потом у детей родились внуки, а империя пообтерлась, в городах начали рушиться дороги, взрываться АЭС, экономика требовала обновления, но внуки, которые были воспитаны примеров родителей, которые не воевали за место под солнцем были не способны постоять за свой мир. Потом империя рухнула...


  Да это факт, а почему рухнула? И на какой крови была построенна советская империя, на убийстве царя. Не смогли противостоять мыслям о наживе, забыли о духовной чистоте, забыли предков, воспитание подвело, страшная трагедия. Я считаю, что следование инстинктам не принесет ничего хорошего для нации в целом, мы станем стадом, быдлом. В каждмо человеке материальное стоит в противоречие с духовным, и мы не можем пусть они будут параллельны, либо доминирует одно (как сейчас в западном обществе) либо люди стремятся к доминированию другого (что намного сложнее). 
 И последнее 


> Поверьте, ни один разум не объяснит девушке Вашу состоятельность, так как наличие собственной квартиры, красивое тело, высокая зп. (как признак доминантности) и хорошая социализация в обществе.


  рассуждения материалиста, вы когда нибудь любили?? Любовь вносит в это, казалось бы верно ваше утверждение элемент, который меняет все. Люди влюбляются, не обязательно в красоту и социальный статус, если они с человеком только из-за этого, это не любовь. Если человек говорит я думаю что люблю, значит он не любит, а если человек говорит я люблю он этого чувствует. Не ставьте знак = между разумом и духовностью, это глубокая тема....

----------


## Воланд

> Империи распадались как раз по причине потери доминирования разума над инстинктами, тот же Рим скатился к разврату и классовому расслоению, как следствию те кто должен был защищать свою землю, свой народ не захотели этого сделать, а рабы умирать за них не стали...


 Почему они не стали защищать свою империю? Потому что разум возобладал над инстинктами, а средневековье, чью историю Маркс называл зоологической, так как жизнь в средневековье была построена на биологическом выживании кланов феодалов не просто сохранило подвиды, но и создало европейские этнические государства. Напомню, античный Рим не просто рухнул, но и полностью выродился как нация. 




> не верен, разум может доминировать, а у более сильных разум может почти полностью или полностью котролировать инстинкты - например монахи буддийцы например, медитируют не едят там сколько то дней и т.д.


 Понимаете, это тоже инстинкт... Для природы нет разницы в плане доминирования, будете Вы миллионером или монахом отшельником, который ушел в лес. Оба эти действия - являются выделением из толпы  и реализацией инстинкта доминирования. 




> хммм Русь сколько войн и смут прошла но до сих пор стоит,


 Какая такая Русь? Киевская Русь - это вообще предки современных украинцев - ныне другое фактически государство, а этнически так и подавно. Московское княжество  - это средневековое феодальное государство, которое закабалило народ по властью Татарских родов (выходцев из золотой орды), либо предков их холуев, типа Александра Невского.
Российская Империя XIX века, которая поднялась из разночинцев и опять это было другое государство, которое в 1917 году покинули все без исключения представители этих самых древних аристократических родов, без тени сожаления (страна не роскошь, а средство обогащения). СССР - как реализация высоких идей интеллектуалов XIX века и опора для власти банды детей из разорившихся мелко буржуазных семей конца позапрошлого века (Хрущев - сын помещика, Сталин - сапожника  и т.п.).  Я уж молчу про современную гэбуху. 




> И на какой крови была построенна советская империя, на убийстве царя.


 Она была построена на том, что разум может победить животные инстинкты... И в этом она же и проиграла. Если кратко.




> вы когда нибудь любили??


 Любовь - выражение влечения в лицу другого пола с целью исполнить свою биологическую функцию. В какие бы рамки не заправлять это, какие бы психо-эмоциональные модели не ставить, она имеет свои этапы, сроки...  
Не спорю, духовное чувство у любви может быть. Я его не отрицаю, но на духовном чувстве нельзя ничего построить. Все равно как бы мы не были не равны социально, какие бы проблемы не испытывали. Если Мы строим отношения, то вкладываем в них деньги, труд, создаем комфорт для отношений. В ином случае... Ничего не возможно. Соответственно, духовное - это обрамляющее, но все строится на другом фундаменте. Не обязательно, это социальный статус, верно... Но и только духовным чувство быть не может.

----------


## Воланд

Если кратко подытожить, то наши позиции расходятся в следующем.
Я считаю, что жизнь построена в основе на животных инстинктах, а разум - это и приправа, и болезнь, и отдушина, это и то необходимое, что делает нас несчастными и счастливыми, но не является главным. Но, тем не менее индивидуализирующим наш подвид. 

Вы считаете, что разум - это основа жизни... А инстинкты второстепенны. 

Если кратко.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Воланд, вы не совсем точно меня поняли, я не разделяю их на первостепенные или второстепенные, наша физическая жизнь не возможна без проявления и следованию каким то инстинктам, без питания или продолжения рода земная жизнь не возможна. Но, вот это очень важное НО, у человека есть также духовная часть, это то чем мы отличаемся от животных, и две эти части соединенны в каждом человеке. я считаю что нужно стремиться к доминированию (не к полному замещению) духовной составляющей над инстинктами, это не значит что завтра перестать есть... Стремиться становиться лучше, саморазвиваться в контестке внутреннего мира, духовного. Например, муж появляются мысли об измене - гнать их метлой, преодолевать такие желания а не потакать им, захотелось человеку объедаться сладеньким, не есть столько пока под стол не упадет, а ограничивать себя... Спасибо

----------


## Игорёк

Гнать метлой мысли об измене не надо. тупо терпеть и ничего не делать ? Надо разобраться почему они возникают, в себе и в жене, и по возможности вместе. Извиняюсь от отступление от темы. 
Гонения метлой никогда еще не доводили до добра. Это вопрос времени, за которое человек станет обозленным на всех вокруг, и огребет других проблем.

----------


## Воланд

> я считаю что нужно стремиться к доминированию (не к полному замещению) духовной составляющей над инстинктами, это не значит что завтра перестать есть...


 Мне кажется  - это как раз путь к полной деградации. Руководствоваться  надо как раз биологическими инстинктами, тогда и общество будет здорово во всех смыслах этого слова и семья будет и все как полагается. А духовная часть... Ну, она должна идти параллельно, как отдушина.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Гнать метлой мысли об измене не надо. тупо терпеть и ничего не делать ? Надо разобраться почему они возникают, в себе и в жене, и по возможности вместе. Извиняюсь от отступление от темы. 
> Гонения метлой никогда еще не доводили до добра. Это вопрос времени, за которое человек станет обозленным на всех вокруг, и огребет других проблем.


  Игорь я не сказал ничего не делать, а только отгонять их... Я про то, что в жизни человека возникают разные ситуации, когда возможны различные искушения, если у человека есть четкое представление что можно а что нет, то тогда он осознает что это искушение и будет выбирать, доминирование духовного как раз и есть выбор в сторону противоположную от материальных инстинктов. 
 Воланд предлагает следовать биологическим инстинктам.... тогда сильнейший в вашем дворе будет претендовать на лучшую девушку в этом же дворе, любой кто воспротивится будет уничтожен. Отношения будут строиться на классовости, на страхе перед более сильным. Слабые будут истребляться и шансов на семью и т.д. будет маловато, рано или поздно найдется несогласный, начнется объединение слабых чтобы свергнуть порядок сильных.... Вы так это видите Воланд? Или я не точно вас понял?

----------


## Игорёк

Всё верно, похожим образом и устроена жизнь. Просто женщин много. Была бы одна во всем мире - с ней бы остался самый сильный и изворотливый, которые устранил бы всех конкурентов. Но она не одна, да и понятия, приоритеты, у всех все-таки разные, все не могут нравиться и подходить всем. 

Искушений не должно быть в идеале. Человек должен быть привязан к другому человеку, хотябы на период взросления детей. Он не должен никого хотеть инстинктвно (то что мы называем любовью). Задача природы не только наплодить вид, но и защитить его в момент уязвимости (женщине после родов, с ребенком на руках, сложно будет выжить автономно). Есть даже шутка - "муж познается после родов". А уже когда чувства пройдут, его женщина постареет, тогда он займется поисками другой, молодой, по причине того что она сможет родить более здоровое потомство чем первая. Поиски других женщин мужчиной находящемся уже в браке, это скорее как раз больше доминирование ума, распущенность, игра с инстинктами, полет фантазии, социальные стереотипы.

----------


## trypo

это странное рассуждение .
нету у мужчины инстинкта заботы о потомстве или самке .
забота о потомстве - это чисто женский инстинкт.

если рассматривать чисто инстинкты и их роль ,
то самец-мужчина по зову крови должен оплодотворить как можно больше женщин ,
тем самым повышая шансы продолжения именно своего рода-семени .
то есть оплодотворил одну , бросил , побежал оплодотворять следующую , и так , пока хватит сил.

----------


## Игорёк

Как тогда обьясняется отцовская любовь к детям ?

----------


## June

> то самец-мужчина по зову крови должен оплодотворить как можно больше женщин ,
> тем самым повышая шансы продолжения именно своего рода-семени


 Кроме оплодотворения самки он должен помочь своему потомству вырасти. Иначе шансы продолжения своего рода падают. В природе много примеров моногамии.

----------


## trypo

> Кроме оплодотворения самки он должен помочь своему потомству вырасти. Иначе шансы продолжения своего рода падают. В природе много примеров моногамии.


 самка помогает вырасти , а не самец - что тут путать то можно ?
шансы продолжения рода = количеству оплодотворенных самок , вырастет - не вырастет , это второстепенное дело (сильные вырастут , слабых сьедят) .
моногамия это не инстинкт .
самец добывает пищу и покрывает самок , а самки растят детей - не самцы .

а отцовская любовь , это то , что тут именуется , как духовная отдушина ,
второстепенная забава , лежащая над инстинктами .

----------


## June

> моногамия это не инстинкт.


 Что же это такое, *trypo*?

----------


## Илья спокойный

Игорь - 


> Искушений не должно быть в идеале.


  если человек воспитывается в либеральном обществе то мировозрение мне все можно что не запрещенно законом, убивает само понятие искушения. Западное общество эгоистично в большинстве своем. Хотя есть люди которые поступают по человечески.



> Человек должен быть привязан к другому человеку, хотябы на период взросления детей.


  То есть все ради чего 2ум людям М и Ж нужно быть вместе - это забота о потомстве, если потомства нет то тогда это бессмысленно получается, так по вашему? Вы говорите что любовь это то что человек хочет кого то инстинктивно, правильно вас понял?? И далее вы говорите когда женщина постареет, тогда он займется поисками молодой... а как же быть с теми кто в такой ситуации не хочет уходить на поиски более молодой, а как же тогда быть с молодыми женщинами им то тоже хочется молодого парня рядом а не старого?? А уж вот это 


> то скорее как раз больше доминирование ума, распущенность, игра с инстинктами, полет фантазии, социальные стереотипы.


  все собрали в кучу и доминирование ума и распущенность, игра с инстинктами, так что это инстинкты или осознанное решение, а что такое распущенность и кто определяет критерии...
 Trypo - 


> нету у мужчины инстинкта заботы о потомстве или самке .


  у меня есть сын, и я хочу воспитать его хорошим человеком, это как у меня нет инстинкта или есть? далее соглашусь с вами если рассматривать людей как животных, что не верно с моей точки зрения, но самец пытался бы оплодотворить как можно больше самок... Хотя признать тот факт что моногамия среди животных существует, есть такие которые вместе всю жизнь, есть такие которые только вместе один сезон, некоторые из самцов заботятся о потомстве, некоторые нет... Много вопросов, а ответов не дано... Нельзя пытаться понять людей беря животных в пример.

----------


## Игорёк

> шансы продолжения рода = количеству оплодотворенных самок , вырастет - не вырастет , это второстепенное дело (сильные вырастут , слабых сьедят) .


 Если самец будет плодить всех самок, он не сможет обеспечить и защитить потомство, в итоге съедят всех. И род на этом закончится. Природа регулирует не только качество но и колличество, только в этом случае возможно ее продолжение. Даже самый альфамега ребенок слаб при рождении, является обузой для родителей и легкой добычей для любых других форм жизни.

----------


## Frantishek

Мне вот подумалось, в связи с естественным отбором. 
Вот есть такой Михаил Прохоров, миллиардер, для которого вопрос прокормить детей не стоит. Женщину найти также не проблема. Но ему это не нужно. Или взять обычную семью, в которой все деньги идут на то, чтобы худо-бедно растить детей.
Прохоров помрет, гены его переданы не будут. Зато будут жить те, кто родился в самых обычных семьях со скромным достатком. Получается, что миллиардер отбор не прошел, а бедняк прошел?

То есть естественный отбор связан только с сексуальной составляющей человека, грубо говоря?

----------


## Traumerei

думаю,нет...это лишь теория.говорят,количество детей обратно пропорционально уровню IQ. Логично предположить что у миллиардера он выше,чем у обычного человека. К тому же это "работа" требующая умения творческого подхода к решению задач,в отличии от людей,штампующих какую-то продукцию на заводе. Конечно,деньги не главное в жизни,как и мозги. (Мне трудно сказать,что главное...) Но такой феномен,как мне кажется,действительно имеет место быть. К тому же,начни герр Прохоров плодить детей-думаю,его и скинуть могут...не принято это там.

----------


## trypo

> Что же это такое, *trypo*?


 отвечу , слабо чтоли  :Smile: 



> Моногамия у животных — отношения между полами, характеризующиеся тем, что самец в течение более или менее продолжительного срока спаривается с одной определённой самкой и обычно принимает участие в заботе о потомстве. Моногамия наблюдается у большинства птиц, причём лебеди, аисты, орлы, грифы соединяются в пары на несколько лет, в отдельных случаях — на всю жизнь, другие — только на один сезон, расставаясь после выведения и выкармливания птенцов (например, гуси) или даже сразу после устройства гнезда, ещё до откладки яиц (многие утки). Все дикие гуси моногамны. Среди млекопитающих обезьяны образуют пары на несколько лет; волки песцы, лисицы, барсуки, горностаи, бобры — редко более чем на один сезон. К моногамии иногда относят также отношения насекомых и других беспозвоночных, у которых оба пола (или только самцы) умирают вскоре после однократного спаривания (самки — после откладки яиц).


 всего лишь вариант отношений - ни разу не инстинкт .
тут речь шла о глобальных инстинктах - размножения и самосохранения ,
которые присущи вообще всем живым существам ,
а не каких-то там узко специализированных вариаций построения пар.
может и можно приплести моногамию , как инстинкт , к каким-то отдельным видам животных ,
но человек к ним явно не относится.

----------


## June

> Получается, что миллиардер отбор не прошел, а бедняк прошел?


 Не прошел. Бедняк оказался лучше приспособлен для продолжения рода.

----------


## June

> (Моногамия) всего лишь вариант отношений - ни разу не инстинкт.


 Именно инстинкт. Если мы говорим о животных, то у них есть только инстинкты.




> тут речь шла о глобальных инстинктах - размножения и самосохранения ,
> которые присущи вообще всем живым существам ,
> а не каких-то там узко специализированных вариаций построения пар.
> может и можно приплести моногамию , как инстинкт , к каким-то отдельным видам животных ,
> но человек к ним явно не относится.


 Говорилось вот о чем:




> если рассматривать чисто инстинкты и их роль ,
> то самец-мужчина по зову крови должен оплодотворить как можно больше женщин ,
> тем самым повышая шансы продолжения именно своего рода-семени .
> то есть оплодотворил одну , бросил , побежал оплодотворять следующую , и так , пока хватит сил.


 Это утверждение опровергает возможность моногамии. Но, поскольку моногамия наблюдается в дикой природе, в том числе и у обезьян, то утверждение не верно по крайней мере для некоторых видов живых существ.

----------


## trypo

> . Но, поскольку моногамия наблюдается в дикой природе, в том числе и у обезьян, то утверждение не верно по крайней мере для некоторых видов живых существ.


 что является всего лишь исключением из правил, поскольку этих, некоторых видов, слишком уж мало.

----------


## Unity

> что является всего лишь исключением из правил, поскольку этих, некоторых видов, слишком уж мало.


 Между тем, они – одни из самых развитых. Прочие животные – словно биороботы: выполнить программу продолженья рода, кушать _ради этого_ – и в итоге умереть, погибнуть. Только _высшие_ создания могут вести себя _абстрактно, алогично и иррационально_ – действуя, не будучи ведомыми установленными в нас программами; функционируя, преследуя свои собственные цели, а не то, к чему нас понуждает драйвер, инсталлированный в наши души Тем, что сотворило нас...

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд предлагает следовать биологическим инстинктам.... тогда сильнейший в вашем дворе будет претендовать на лучшую девушку в этом же дворе, любой кто воспротивится будет уничтожен.


 Вот тут ошибка. Но, вижу Вас уже позднее поправили. Альфа - это не самый сильный. Это самый приспосабливаемый. Т.е. тот кто может выжить, продлить род, вырастить успешное потомство. Тут есть еще одна удивительная уловка: самая предпочтительная самка, в любом сообществе не самая красивая и желанная. Как раз самая красивая и недоступная всегда не самая генетически идеальная.
Так что как раз будущее человечества всегда за быдлом. Это закон природы.

----------


## trypo

> Так что как раз будущее человечества всегда за быдлом. Это закон природы.


 вопрос в том , сумеет ли человек победить природу , какой ценой и с какими последствиями.

----------


## Воланд

> вопрос в том , сумеет ли человек победить природу , какой ценой и с какими последствиями.


 А зачем?  Горькая ирония состоит в том, что природа, т.е. эволюция гениальна и в ней ошибок нет. Человек же уникален тем, что его мозг - это не продукт эволюции. Как он стал частью 95% ДНК обезьяны не совсем понятно. Точнее вообще непонятно. Тем более, что мозг имеет 28 органов чувств(!), а выводятся из них только 5... В иммунную систему мозг не вписан вообще и еще масса удивительных противоречий... Если сказать грубо, то создается впечатление, что некто много миллионов лет назад взял мозг более совершенного биологически существа (для которого разум - это не борьба с природой, а часть его изначальной природы)  "впаял" довольно грубо (в этом тоже удивительный парадокс) в днк неандертальца и клонировал, получив наш подвид. В итоге мы получили удивительный по своей сути психоэмоциональный аппарат, который мы противопоставляем своим естественным инстинктам... И тело, которое попросту не способно его использовать в силу ограниченности возможностей. 

А как итог терзания, которые мы изливаем везде и всегда...  

Зато ответ на Ваш вопрос очень прост. Победить природу возможно будет тогда, когда человек сумеет усовершенствовать свое тело для полной реализации возможностей мозга....   Когда это случиться? Я думаю лет через 1000, как минимум...

----------


## Воланд

С другой стороны, возможно изменить нас нельзя(как нельзя соревноваться с богом). Возможно, Мы калеки и продукт чужого эксперимента как подвид и существуем только за счет более совершенного мозга, который защищает нас от эволюции и самоуничтожения, но и делает одновременно несчастными.

----------


## trypo

> А зачем?


 если под природой понимать инстинкты -
то ответ очевиден : порочное неискоренимое человеческое любопытство.

----------


## Воланд

> Почему вы так считаете?


 Потому что тому есть много подтверждений.   Например, невозможность генетической селекции по умственному признаку. По наследству лучшие мозги не селекционируются - это удивительно, но факт.

----------


## June

> По наследству лучшие мозги не селекционируются - это удивительно, но факт.


 У нас и у эволюции немножко разные представления о лучших мозгах.
Тут ктото писал, что у Прохорова мозги лучше. А эволюция считает, что мозги лучше у того, кто смог нарожать и воспитать детей.

----------


## Воланд

> Есть умственная отсталость, она, вроде бы, может передаваться генетически..Есть приобретенные заболевания, но что значит лучшие мозги?


 Парадокс в том, что умственные способности не передаются генетическим путем(все передается... Все, ну кроме мозгов). Т.е. любая цивилизация, которая строится на социальных стратах при максимальном покое (ни войн, ни трагедий, ни эпидемий и общественных взрывов) умирает, так как даже в рамках той или иной нации индивидуальные качества человека всегда превалируют над средним уровнем интеллектуального развития (если совсем просто: война встряхивает социум (убивает часть людей, что психологически мотивирует остальных) и отсортировывает из руководителей - долбоебов, потому что есть потребность в результате, а кто его не обеспечивает уходит из верхов). 

Умственная отсталость не передается по наследству.  Гениальность тоже, нормальность тоже... Все дает по неизвестной рандомной программе. Поэтому сильное государство, то которое может постоянное тасовать людей, а кроме социальных потрясений никаких иных способов нет.

----------


## Воланд

> Тут кто-то писал, что у Прохорова мозги лучше. А эволюция считает, что мозги лучше у того, кто смог нарожать и воспитать детей.


 В том-то и дело... На ваши личности в вечности глубоко наплевать.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Мне интересно зачем толковать об естественном отборе, эволюции если тот факт каким образом зародилась жизнь на планете науке не известен, говорить о том что из кучки грязи образовались молекулы, а потом из них там что то произошло.... вот где надо разбираться, искать причины, а не разбирать следствия, но это опять же мое мнение.

----------


## Воланд

> Мне интересно зачем толковать об естественном отборе, эволюции если тот факт каким образом зародилась жизнь на планете науке не известен.


 Так вопрос о зарождении жизни вообще не имеет отношения к данной теме.  
Вопрос банален. Существование человека как индивида для его приспособления к тем или иным условиям, к выживанию в будущем вызван сортировкой генов. Если ее не происходит, то цивилизация умирает.

----------


## Воланд

> Естественный отбор - это фактор теории эволюции, а если мы не относимся к этой теории, значит и отбор нас не касается....
> 
> Вот такая у меня фантазия, парируйте господа ))


 Эволюция - это не только создание вида, но и его поддержание в надлежащем состоянии. Вопрос появления человека на планете земля действительно вызывает массу вопросов. Не говоря уже парадоксах мозга, которые в принципе не могли появится в процессе эволюции. НО (!) мы на 95% - обезьяны, и поэтому обязаны сохранять лучшие гены за счет самок - женщин и пробовать новое и отбраковывать плохое, через мужчин. Поэтому слабый и не вписывающийся в общий поток должен умереть, а самый заурядный приспособленец продолжить род. Наша интеллектуальная база, в данном случае может идти лесом.

----------


## Traumerei

> Вот такая у меня фантазия, парируйте господа ))


  Вполне интересные и логичные мысли. Это называется "альтернативная теория пантеноспермии". Я не совсем верю в цепочку случайных полезных мутаций. Абсурдно достаточно при условии отрицания невидимой руки Творца. "Данные рыбы имеют такую окраску потому,чтобы их другие хищные рыбы в кораллах не разглядели." Типо первые собрались и подумали,что вот им нужно сохраниться как вид и выдумать какую-то мудрёную оптимальную защиту,а потому давайте-ка произойдёт случайная мутация лет этак через миллион-она-то и решит наши проблемы. А может,вместо смены окраски у них вторая голова вырастет...если кто и выживет чудом. Другое дело,если что-то разумное присутствует в мире,назовите это гармонией,природой,равновесием...чем хотите,если понятие Бог так режет слух многим. Как известно,почти все виды вымерли не от того,что их другие съели,а от изменения климата\отсутствия пищи и подобных факторов. Весь процесс конкуренции (борьба за выживание между хищником-жертвой была всегда) не подразумевает полное исчезновение. Единственное исключение-человек. Он один имел возможность преобразовывать всё окружающее под себя благодаря наличию интеллекта. И в результате много кого истребил. 
 Есть ещё точка зрения (она не объясняет причину появления человека,но тем не менее достаточно интересна) что когда-то человечество достигло предела своего расцвета,а позже по-какой-то причине пало,знания затерялись и мы вернулись к изначальному уровню. Этому подтверждений,хоть и мало,но есть. К примеру,курганы (захоронения производились на невероятно большой глубине,что без всякого рода механических приспособлений просто за гранью человеческих возможностей) и египетские пирамиды. Как говорил Альберт Эйнштейн:"Я не знаю,каким оружием будет вестись третья мировая война,но в четвёртой будут использоваться палки и камни"



> мы на 95% - обезьяны


 Да,и на 60% огурцы...А если серьёзно,то насколько мне известно,самые близкие к нам "генетические родственники"-мыши.

----------


## Лазарус

> А если серьёзно,то насколько мне известно,самые близкие к нам "генетические родственники"-мыши.


 ну вообще крысы,хотя они гораздо умнее нас.

----------


## Nek

Лично моё мнение - показателем высокой развитости существа будет не наличие возможности мыслить, а её отсутствие.

----------


## M'aik Liar

Без естественного отбора никуда, господа. В конце концов, его никто не придумывал, он возник сам по себе, он естественен, как, простите за сравнение, поход в туалет. И хотим мы этого, или нет, естественный отбор никуда не денется. Тем более, что в современном мире уже давно стерлась грань между "слабым" и "сильным": у слабых есть власть, деньги и огнестрельное оружие. И разве можно теперь назвать их "слабыми"?
Оба варианта, на мой взгляд, не верны. Любить никто не запрещает, продолжать род тоже. Грызуны в полях производят потомство, не смотря на хищников, что охотятся на них. И их больше, намного больше. Так что... Я ни за один из вариантов, ибо естественный отбор останется с нами на веки, он будет мутировать, но суть его останется прежней.

----------


## freeze

хоть и на земле и так много народу я все равно за то что бы даже самые не устойчивые люди находили себе смысл ... пусть даже это будет ребенок

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  как  вы  узнаете  кто  мусор, а  кто  нет?  Кто  бессмысленный, а кто нет?  Что, потомков  маньяков  кастрировать?   Так  может  это  у  одного  так  судьба  сложилась.

А  может  инвалид  всё  равно  захочет  жить ( конечно  захочет)  и  даже  будет  приносить  пользу  за  станком  или  компом. А  что  посадил  его  и  пожалуйста.

Итог  отбора непонятен.  Мы  не  знаем    людские  судьбы  наперёд.   Мы  не  знаем  что  нам  нужно  и как  получить  то,  что  нужно.
Так  что,  вот так.

----------


## Римма

первый. не считаю, что кто-то должен решать, кому жить, а кому умереть. плюс процент ошибок.

----------


## Destiny

> Как вы считаете, нужен ли человечеству естественный отбор?
> 
> Предлагается выбор между 2 вариантами:
> 
> 1) Против естественного отбора: Каждый, даже самый тупой и убогий инвалид, должен найти себе пару и родить потомство.
> 2) За естественный отбор: Создавать семьи и рожать детей должны только физически и психически здоровые люди. Остальные пусть живут в одиночестве или помирают как умеют.


 Вам будет интересно, но естественный отбор в последнее время обострился. Медики бьют тревогу. Эпидемия бесплодия, но статистика
показывает, что чаще всего бесплодием страдают женщины, занятые сложной и ответственной работой. И фактически нет проблем с 
деторождения у особей не отягощенных мозгом.

----------


## Римма

из чего следует вывод, что..))

----------


## Destiny

Рано делать выводы, но как в процессе жизни, органы не нужные в процессе жизнедеятельности постепенно атрофируются, так и в процессе воспроизводства на генетическом уровне.

----------

